
Scientists create 'sewer to brewer' machine that turns pee into beverage - dragonbonheur
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3708852/Belgian-scientists-make-novel-water-urine-machine.html
======
finid
Why do you need a machine for that? What happened to plain amaroli?

